# Flex seal?



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

So, thanks to all of you, I now look at every object in my life to consider how it might be used in a vivarium. and when I need to figure out how to make stick arms on a stuffed animal for Christmas, I go to the hardware store rather than the sewing store.

And when I am sewing that stuffed animal and have the tv on in the background and I hear some infomercial, I no longer just tune it out, instead I think "can I use that in a viv?". To seal the bottom and black coat the glass befor GS? Or to coat vines even?

So this is the stuff. http://www.asontvinfomercials.com/flexseal.html

Msds sheet. MSDS FLEX SEAL<BR> Aerosol<BR>


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

I looked into that a little while ago myself. It looks like simply a spray-on silicone sealant. Uses propane as a propellant similar to GS foam. As for its toxicity and such, after looking up the LISTED ingredients, it looks OK as it uses the acetic acid, formed when in contact with moisture, to cure. However, as always, MSDS are designed by the company simply for liability purposes and are not looked at critically until a company is sued or investigated by OSHA. There is very little oversite on MSDS creation and the loopholes are astounding. But I would say, from what I can tell, based on what that MSDS lists, it looks ok. Of course a test run would be best.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

what would you do to test? I can set up a cheap ten gallon, cure, add water, test ph, and also try and grow some plants in there?

I'm going to order some. Seems like an easy win if it works. Looks like it covers real well to.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

It's a good idea, Beth. I'd spray a small bowl and get a goldfish. They said it is safe for bird baths.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Sacrificial goldfish!! ok, I am willing to try that. Maybe.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

BethInAK said:


> Sacrificial goldfish!! ok, I am willing to try that. Maybe.


Well, I hope he doesn't have to be sacrificed. lol That means that it wouldn't work and I really like the idea!


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Goldfish is a good idea. A concern I have with the spray on material might be that it comes out too fast or cure too quickly to work compared to smearing the silicone with a finger. But should it work, seems like it could speed up the GS/silicone method a lot. Just have to tape up all of your wood/glass that you don't want silicone on.


----------



## mantellaman (Mar 25, 2011)

The automotive field is my main hobby, after seeing this commercial on tv I thought one thing... All these guys have done is re-marketed rubberized undercoating. I haven't been able to look at chemical ingredients, but if that's what they have done you can get this cheaper and easier at any automotive store. hope this helps


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

agreed. its hilarious the junk they relabel and market on TV most of which is already available for MUCH cheaper locally. i really got a kick out of mighty putty which is just a small portion of epoxy stick. but wait! you get 2 for only $19.99!!!!!!!!!

james


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

mantellaman said:


> The automotive field is my main hobby, after seeing this commercial on tv I thought one thing... All these guys have done is re-marketed rubberized undercoating. I haven't been able to look at chemical ingredients, but if that's what they have done you can get this cheaper and easier at any automotive store. hope this helps



I'll have my nephew check tomorrow - he sells automotive supplies . That would be great if its a spray on solution cheaper.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

initial investigation reveals that rubberized undercoating has asphalt in it - not just silicone!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

james67 said:


> agreed. its hilarious the junk they relabel and market on TV most of which is already available for MUCH cheaper locally. i really got a kick out of mighty putty which is just a small portion of epoxy stick. but wait! you get 2 for only $19.99!!!!!!!!!
> 
> james


My mom bought a bunch of might putty. More than just the two pack. (shaking my head)


----------

